# Time for sticky clean up?



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

In gen con there's stickies that are a million years old that have no relevance, and ones that pretty much saying the same thing ie

"Offensive and derogatory commentsinappropriate threadswarning....new zero tollerance rules"

All of which just say "don't be a c*nt"

And alot of the other's could just be combined into a "FAQ" sticky.

It's just a ball-ache having to scroll on my phone .


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

If you have a smart phone then an app called "tapatalk" is great for forum browsing


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> If you have a smart phone then an app called "tappa-talk" is great for forum browsing


think the op uses tapatalk


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I do, and tapatalk also shows the stickies


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

We are tidying up the stickies in the near future; it's on the agenda.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Katy said:


> We are tidying up the stickies in the near future; it's on the agenda.


Any chance you can nudge Mr Scarb to update the Steroid Half Life sticky, been waiting since September and would just be nice to have the info, I know he's a busy boy so it aint a dig.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Any chance you can nudge Mr Scarb to update the Steroid Half Life sticky, been waiting since September and would just be nice to have the info, I know he's a busy boy so it aint a dig.


Here's the nudge... @Pscarb


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

the title of this thread is a little bit wrong


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> the title of this thread is a little bit wrong


Can't believe it took this long for someone to notice!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Katy said:


> We are tidying up the stickies in the near future; it's on the agenda.


What about hottest threads some of them were locked along time ago..or dont

Post here anymore.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

mal said:


> What about hottest threads some of them were locked along time ago..or dont
> 
> Post here anymore.


 @Lorian might be something you want to consider when looking into changes?


----------

